# New Guy In Fom Memphis, TN



## kegage (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey ya'll. 
     Actually the title should read Melphous TN. It's January you know. Elvis's birth month. Thank ya, Thank ya, very much.

     My name is Kevin. Just joined the forum and have been doing a little lurking around to get the feel of things. I like what I see so far. On to the nitty gritty.
     I have been practicing Japanese Weapons Arts and European Medieval Foot Combat for over thirty three years. Yes, I will go ahead and say it, 99% of my training and practice is in the SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism for the uninitiated). Ok, all together now, roll you eyes, breathe a heavy sigh, and say "Oh no, he's one of those." It may sound more than a bit defensive, but I have been there before. Both on-line and in person, and it's ok, really. I welcome honest questions and discussion.
     I am especially serious about my training and practice of kenjutsu. I have also spent about the same amount of time training in naginatajutsu, yarijutsu, and several European forms. Mostly, four of the five basic systems:Sword and shield (several types), Hand and a half (Bastard) Sword, Great Sword, and Pole Arms. All of which I teach to those who wish to learn. I don't do two weapon (what we, for some unknown reason, call Florintine). I never really got the hang of it, so I concentrated on other things. I have also been shooting traditional European archery (both target and combat) for at least fifteen years, and hope to start kyudo in the near future.
     Is it legit as a marshal art. You bet! 
     Ok, I think that is enough for now.
Ready on the right? Ready on the left? Ready on the firing line?
Your turn.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome! I've seen some SCAers who were a bit odd and others that were surely martial artists. It'll be good to hear from you!


----------



## kegage (Jan 12, 2008)

A bit odd? Most SCAers I know would be the first to say they are more than just a bit odd. Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Both my wife and I are former stick jocks from up in the Mid Relm.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome glad to see you joining our community, looking forward to your posts.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 12, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT! There's a good Western MA section here that I think you may enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Kevin, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Forums...Enjoy..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## kegage (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Brian,
Saw your video post on Members in Motion. Very interseting. Looked real familar some how. The padded weapons sparring anyway. I had some questions, but they were pretty much answered when I visited your web site. I still have one question though. Is that video a demonstration video, or a video of actual training.


----------



## kegage (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, good. Sombody who understands me. Wait, you are from the mid-relm. Well, maybe, kinda, understands me. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## kegage (Jan 13, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! I've seen some SCAers who were a bit odd and others that were surely martial artists.


 
You are quite correct on both counts. The SCA has more than its share of the "I'm here for the beer. Where's the fight" crowd, which fortunately is countered by many more who are very serious about period form, style and techique, and then there is everyone in between those extremes. The problem for the serious practitioners is that there is very little written information, and virtually no oral tradition to guide them.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 13, 2008)

kegage said:


> You are quite correct on both counts. The SCA has more than its share of the "I'm here for the beer. Where's the fight" crowd, which fortunately is countered by many more who are very serious about period form, style and techique, and then there is everyone in between those extremes. The problem for the serious practitioners is that there is very little written information, and virtually no oral tradition to guide them.


Welcome aboard.  I have yet to see ANY style of MA that didn't have the extremes on both ends of the training spectrum that you're discussing.  Happy posting.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Kevin and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Kevin, welcome to MT.


----------

